# (Traveller) Sector Construction Guide - Now in Stock



## Mongoose_Matt (Yesterday at 4:11 PM)

The Sector Construction Guide box set is now in stock, and pre-orders are shipping right now!

This set guides Referees in creating their own sector (using the Foreven sector, right next door to the Spinward Marches, as a guide), charting the progress of empires over the centuries, emerging technological species, waves of colonisation and discoveries of new territory.

You can grab your copy right here: Sector Construction Guide Box Set


----------

